# Launceston Water Profile



## Schikitar (11/8/17)

Hi all,

I just got an email back from one of the Water Quality Scientists at TasWater ([email protected]), anyway, here are the most recent stats for Launceston (I specifically asked for the Kings Meadows area);

Alkalinity Bicarbonate (CaCO3) - 16mg/L
Calcium - 9mg/L
Chloride - 14mg/L
Magnesium - 2.13mg/L
Sodium - 5.6mg/L
Sulphate - 13.2mg/L
I'm only a novice BIAB brewer and I'm just starting to look at my local water profile, next is figuring out what I need to do with this information - if anyone wants to chime in at this point then please feel free! I'm predominantly doing Pales, IPA's and Stouts...

Cheers!


----------



## manticle (11/8/17)

That's basically a blank slate.

For pales - look at adding calcium sulphate to mash and kettle, possibly some acid or acidulated malt to mash and sparge.
Same for IPA although a tad of cal chloride in either can help round out the malt balance.

For stouts - cal chloride and either something like slaked lime or late roast additions.

Measuring pH accurately when you first start playing around is a good idea. Buy or borrow a decent pH meter or some quality test strips at the very least.

Read brun water knowledge page and try this article - seems to make sense to most beginners: go to last post for the link. https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/ahb-articles-water-chemistry.46120/

Also zinc is a good idea but you can get sufficient from a decent beer yeast nutrient like wyeast.


----------



## manticle (11/8/17)

Oh - calculate recommended additions by inputting data into spreadsheet like ez water calculator or brun water, then measure to see how close those predictions are. Adjust as needed.


----------



## Schikitar (11/8/17)

Cool, thanks for this!


----------

